# The history of wine:- the farmer Nimichos and the god Dionysos



## Theseus (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there a version of this tale/story in Greek which deals with the above characters. Apparently the god tells Nimichos first to sacrifice over the vine-shoot a lion, then an ass and lastly a pig with the result that the consumption of wine first makes you feel like a lion, then you make an ass of yourself and lastly act like a pig.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, there is. I think this story is taught in Elementary School; it seems to be an ancient Greek fable, but I can't find its origin. I found a version here, though. In the Greek version, the animals are a nightingale, a lion and a donkey, meaning that when you are a little drunk, you sing like a bird, then you act like a lion, feeling that nothing can hurt you, but if you overdo it, you end up walking on all fours, like a donkey. This version has a pig instead of a donkey.

Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, ο θεός Διόνυσος φιλοξενήθηκε από το βασιλιά της Αιτωλίας, Οινέα. Ευχαριστήθηκε πολύ από τη φιλοξενία του και για ανταπόδοση θέλησε να του κάνει ένα δώρο.

Πήρε ένα μικρό και τρυφερό κλίμα αμπελιού και τύλιξε τις ρίζες του με λάσπη για να μην ξεραθεί. Αφού βρήκε ένα μικρό κούφιο κόκαλο αηδονιού το έβαλε μέσα και ξεκίνησε .

Ο δρόμος όμως ήταν μακρινός και το αμπέλι ολοένα μεγάλωνε . Ο Διόνυσος τότε βρήκε ένα μεγαλύτερο κόκαλο, λιονταριού και το έβαλε μέσα. Περπάτησε πάλι πολύ και είδε πως το αμπέλι μεγάλωσε πάλι τόσο, που πετάχτηκε έξω από τη θήκη του.Έψαξε λοιπόν και βρήκε ένα κόκαλο γουρουνιού και έβαλε το αμπέλι μέσα.

Ώσπου έφτασε κάποτε στην Αιτωλία. Ο Οινέας πήρε με χαρά το δώρο του και το φύτεψε. Αυτό μεγάλωσε και κάρπησε και έδωσε καρπούς ωραία και ζουμερά σταφύλια. Ο Οινέας έφαγε μερικά και άλλα τα έστιψε και τα έκανε μούστο. Είδε με περιέργεια ότι ο μούστος ζυμώθηκε και έγινε κρασί.

Το κρασί όμως πήρε και τις χάρες και τα ανάποδα από τα ζώα που με τα κόκαλά τους το μεγάλωσαν. Έτσι όποιος πιει λίγο κρασί , νιώθει σαν πουλί και κελαηδεί.

Όποιος όμως πιει περισσότερο , θεριεύει και γίνεται σα λιοντάρι και ζητά καυγάδες. Κι αν πιει ακόμα πιο πολύ , γίνεται σαν το τετράποδο που μες το κόκαλό του ο Διόνυσος το έβαλε τελευταίο…..​
It's interesting that there is a similar modern fable, in which the main character is not the god Dionysus, but Saint Dionysios


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2011)

The Nimichos story is made up, probably the result of fusion (it is found in Th's book only, here). Here's the story of Oeneus as it appears in one of many sources:

*Oeneus*
A king of Calydon.
While being entertained at Oeneus' court, Dionysus became infatuated with his wife, Althaea. Oeneus realized that he could not stop the god, and that Dionysus might kill him to get him out of the way. Therefore, Oeneus prudently decided to leave his palace for a while, so that Dionysus could have his fun. Althaea became pregnant, and gave birth to Deianeira. As a reward for his gracious hospitality, Dionysus gave to Oeneus a gift, the knowledge of viniculture (the word for 'wine' in Greek is 'οἶνος').
http://dante.udallas.edu/hutchison/heroes/Heracles/oeneus.htm


----------

